# CES 2022- any news, unveils or surprises?



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Not seeing anything car audio-related posted about CES. Wondering if anyone has any news or updates?


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Most car audio manufacturers have shy'd away from CES over the last few years. Long gone are the days of CES bringing us hundreds of new products and announcements. 

I think Alpine did announce new Halo headunits with Wireless CarPlay and better resolution screens though.


----------



## Esscueonly (Nov 25, 2021)

Lots of vendors have bailed on Knowlegefest due to lack of ROI and CES is far more expensive so it isn't surprising that they've bailed on CES. Conventions are a dying entity.


----------

